# Mediaset Premium, ecco l'aumento per i vecchi clienti.



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Novembre 2015)

Era nell'aria ma ora è ufficiale: i vecchi clienti Mediaset Premium stanno ricevendo in questi giorni delle comunicazioni riguardanti gli adeguamenti dei prezzi previsti dai loro vecchi contatti (stipulati prima di questa stagione). Visto che si tratta di una variazione unilaterale, la lettera specifica che è possibile recedere senza penali entro il 31 dicembre. I nuovi prezzi infatti entreranno in vigore dal 1 gennaio 2016.

Nel caso di specie, il vecchio pacchetto Calcio+Serie TV che costava 25€ al mese è passato a 30€ al mese ma comprende sia la Serie A che lo Sport (quindi CL inclusa). Uno sconto di 6€ rispetto ai nuovi clienti che invece, quando finiranno la promozione, per lo stesso listino pagheranno 36€.

Se qualcuno ha ricevuto comunicazioni analoghe per diversi listini, posti pure l'adeguamento del prezzo.


----------



## sballotello (20 Novembre 2015)

cosi perderanno ulteriori clienti


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria ma ora è ufficiale: i vecchi clienti Mediaset Premium stanno ricevendo in questi giorni delle comunicazioni riguardanti gli adeguamenti dei prezzi previsti dai loro vecchi contatti (stipulati prima di questa stagione). Visto che si tratta di una variazione unilaterale, la lettera specifica che è possibile recedere senza penali entro il 31 dicembre. I nuovi prezzi infatti entreranno in vigore dal 1 gennaio 2016.
> 
> Nel caso di specie, il vecchio pacchetto Calcio+Serie TV che costava 25€ al mese è passato a 30€ al mese ma comprende sia la Serie A che lo Sport (quindi CL inclusa). Uno sconto di 6€ rispetto ai nuovi clienti che invece, quando finiranno la promozione, per lo stesso listino pagheranno 36€.
> 
> Se qualcuno ha ricevuto comunicazioni analoghe per diversi listini, posti pure l'adeguamento del prezzo.



Godo


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria ma ora è ufficiale: i vecchi clienti Mediaset Premium stanno ricevendo in questi giorni delle comunicazioni riguardanti gli adeguamenti dei prezzi previsti dai loro vecchi contatti (stipulati prima di questa stagione). Visto che si tratta di una variazione unilaterale, la lettera specifica che è possibile recedere senza penali entro il 31 dicembre. I nuovi prezzi infatti entreranno in vigore dal 1 gennaio 2016.
> 
> Nel caso di specie, il vecchio pacchetto Calcio+Serie TV che costava 25€ al mese è passato a 30€ al mese ma comprende sia la Serie A che lo Sport (quindi CL inclusa). Uno sconto di 6€ rispetto ai nuovi clienti che invece, quando finiranno la promozione, per lo stesso listino pagheranno 36€.
> 
> Se qualcuno ha ricevuto comunicazioni analoghe per diversi listini, posti pure l'adeguamento del prezzo.



A me non è arrivata nessuna comunicazione ancora, ma sarà sicuramente questione di tempo.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godo



Perchè?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Perchè ormai quanto leggono Mediaset Premium godono a priori, non capisco tutto questo astio verso Mp ( parlo in generale), ognuno è libero di avere Mp o Sky, a me al momento non è arrivato ancora niente ma se arriverà ci metto 2 secondi chiamo Mp protesto e magicamente non mi aumentano nulla ho sempre fatto cosi.


----------



## beleno (20 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Perchè ormai quanto leggono Mediaset Premium godono a priori, non capisco tutto questo astio verso Mp ( parlo in generale), ognuno è libero di avere Mp o Sky, a me al momento non è arrivato ancora niente ma se arriverà ci metto 2 secondi chiamo Mp protesto e magicamente non mi aumentano nulla ho sempre fatto cosi.



Comunque per "completezza" aumenterà anche Sky, nello specifico Sky tv (pacchetto base) e l'HD per un totale di 1,90€.


----------



## gabuz (20 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria ma ora è ufficiale: i vecchi clienti Mediaset Premium stanno ricevendo in questi giorni delle comunicazioni riguardanti gli adeguamenti dei prezzi previsti dai loro vecchi contatti (stipulati prima di questa stagione). Visto che si tratta di una variazione unilaterale, la lettera specifica che è possibile recedere senza penali entro il 31 dicembre. I nuovi prezzi infatti entreranno in vigore dal 1 gennaio 2016.
> 
> Nel caso di specie, il vecchio pacchetto Calcio+Serie TV che costava 25€ al mese è passato a 30€ al mese ma comprende sia la Serie A che lo Sport (quindi CL inclusa). Uno sconto di 6€ rispetto ai nuovi clienti che invece, quando finiranno la promozione, per lo stesso listino pagheranno 36€.
> 
> Se qualcuno ha ricevuto comunicazioni analoghe per diversi listini, posti pure l'adeguamento del prezzo.



A mio padre è arrivata


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2015)

sono i campioni di come far scappare i clienti .. 

programma pessimi e costo quasi come Sky..


----------

